# Database for Performance Upgrades



## F15DOC (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi all, new to these forums but have a been involved in auto/club forums for many many years as I am a proud owner of the fast and rare Mitsubishi 3000GT VR4 Spyder (AWD, Twin Turbo, Factory Retractable Hardtop - only 877 manufactured) With a car like that you definitely need an enthusiast owner group to keep them in top performance!!!

As I am now preparing for an 05 GTO purchase, and of course, was looking for a good forum to get the best inside scoop from owner enthusiasts... looks like I found it but...
Surprised that I can't find a database or sticky thread with the current data on staged upgrades.
Seems that each upgrade option must be searched and researched independently on here.
Is there a single thread/site/location that gives dyno/track tested data on the most commonly available upgrades on this fine automobile?
Appreciate the input and look forward to participating!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There is no database like that I've ever seen on any forums I've been on. My DSMTalk, GTOforum, SVTPreformance, ect....

It really isn't all that hard to search and learn about mods rather then picking from a list.

The best bang for the buck starter mods I would look into are:
* tune; especially for the A4
* short shifter forthe M6
* headers w/ mids
* suspension bushings(common suspension issue)
* sticky tires
* *driver mod*


----------



## F15DOC (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks, I never said searching was hard, it is simple, and that is what I have been doing, just surprised there is not compilation of known performance upgrades and their dyno/data.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think keeping a database of dynos/mods is kinda pointless as every dyno reads different, every car is different, elevation, temp, ect, and every tuner is different.

I bet if I tuned a car and dynoed it and someone who does it for a living does it he could squeeze a few HP that I can't. This is assuming same day back to back also.


----------



## F15DOC (Jan 13, 2010)

Yep, I suppose you are right on that...
I know there are numerous 3GT tuners that have staged upgrade packages with Dyno'd results that have proven helpful in the upgrades to my spyder.


----------



## F15DOC (Jan 13, 2010)

Are you aware of any GTO vendors that have that info on their websites?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

SLP is the only one I've seen like this, but they are waaaaayyyyy overpriced.


----------

